# Another divine nutrition protein review!



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 3, 2014)

Divine Protein Review http://anabolicsteroidforums.com/showthread.php?t=19568



Console said:


> Alright, so after a long month I finally got my hands on some samples, and I am nowhere near disappointed.
> 
> 1. Classic Blend - Chocolate
> Mixed it with 2% milk in a blender bottle. Gave it a really good shake too. Was initially disappointed because I saw some speckles on the cup that wouldn't clear up, but I quickly changed my mind when I took the first sip. Tasted light straight up chocolate milk, and it was completely dissolved. Easily one of the best mixing proteins I've ever used and definitely, without question, the best tasting. I ended up giving some in a cup to my brother and told him it was homemade cocoa, and he even thought it was perfect.
> ...



Divine for the win 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

